# Royal Canin - is it ok?



## hoglet (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi guys!

I'm new to this forum (well in the sense of posts, otherwise I'm always on). I have not got a Hedgie but I do hope to have one soon. I was originally going to be getting a Tenrec but things changed so here's holding thumbs for the Hedgie - long story...

Anyway, I am religiously on this site and have read all there is to know about the various cat food products deemed ok for these little guys but there is one small problem, I live in South Africa and our range of products is absolutely shocking! My mom, who is forever researching cat and dog food products (she has a French Bulldog and two Sphynx cats), says our selection is shocking. After showing her Reaper's list and many other posts she recommended Royal Canin Fit32 (http://www.royalcanin.co.uk/pdf/fit_32.pdf) - its what she gives the two cats. In her words, its the best of a bad bunch for us here in South Africa.

Sorry for the lengthy post - I am getting to the point, slowly. Basically I want to know if this would be ok for a Hedgehog? I obviously want the best, and unfortunately this is one of our bests here...

Thanking you in advance!


----------



## GoodSmeagola (Apr 6, 2009)

It is what the breeder I got my girl from told me to feed.
My hog will not touch ANYthing else, I have about 8 sample bags lying around now.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

It looks alright to me, it at least has meat as the first ingredient, although I'm not sure how different dehydrated is from just regular meat or meat meal. The fat content is a bit on the high side, but as long as your hedgehog runs on his wheel a decent amount nightly, he shouldn't put on lots of weight. You'll just have to keep an eye on his weight.
I would think it'd cost a lot to try ordering any kind of food and having it shipped, since it'd be overseas, so I think this would be alright to feed a hedgehog. I'm no expert though, so if Reaper or someone says otherwise, listen to them first.


----------



## Toe (Jan 2, 2009)

Royal Canin is alright, good but not great. It markets itself as a premium brand, but IMHO it's more of an overpriced mid-grade brand.


----------



## hoglet (Mar 13, 2009)

Lilysmommy - My mom looked into importing cat and dog food products from the States because your selection and quality is brilliant but unfortunately there are lots of laws against it. My mom has now resorted to cooking every meal for the animals as our products are limited, although the cats do get their occassional Royal Canin because they are complete junk food junkies. My mom did mention something about dehydrated meat and it's differences and that it is better than something else (can't remember all the itty bitty details).

Toe - I completely agree with you in that Royal Canin is the a mid-grade brand but unfortunately it is the best product we can get here.

GoodSmeagola - thanks for your reassurance, I just want my hedgie to have everything he/she needs and the best of it too.

Thanks for the responses guys!


----------

